# Cordoba



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there anyone reading this forum who lives in/near Cordoba, Veracruz?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

q_vivar said:


> Is there anyone reading this forum who lives in/near Cordoba, Veracruz?


The only people I know of in Cordoba is Frank and Annia at the Las Magnolias B&B ? Las Magnolias Bed and Breakfast, Cordoba, Mexico - bed and breakfast


----------

